# A few prints too...



## mygrain (Aug 13, 2004)

Here are a few prints too...


----------



## Karalee (Aug 13, 2004)

Oh wow! Those last 2 are fantastic!


----------



## terri (Aug 13, 2004)

These are cool.....   pencils, chalks...?   Whatcha using?


----------



## vonnagy (Aug 13, 2004)

2nd one is fab! I like the first one too, but don't think i would hang that up in my appartment.  good work mygrain!


----------



## TwistMyArm (Aug 14, 2004)

mygrain it's an honor to have such a talented individual among us. I love these (as well as the others you've shared. ) Aside from that I really don't know what encouragement I can give you to continue to share your wonderful work with us.


----------



## mygrain (Aug 16, 2004)

WOW! Thanks everyone!! The first is a lino-cut and hand printed on arches light weight printing paper. The last two are drawings done in PS6 and limited edition prints on watercolor papar with epson printer and inks.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Aug 16, 2004)

I definately love the third one, very clean.


----------

